# 'dia' pronunciado como "diæ"?



## avok

Hmm uma outra pergunta! Como você acha que os portugueses pronunciam o verbete "dia". Pra mim, soa "diæ".

Hi another question of mine! How do you think that the Portuguese people pronounce the word "dia". To me, it sounds between the Brazilian "dia" and "die", something like "diæ". 

I also believe that the pronunciation of "a" as "æ" is one of the biggest differences between Brazilian/European Portuguese.

Bye,


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hummm, not really. I think they pronounce it in the same way I do: /d(zh)iâ/

[â] = our closed "a"
[d(zh)] = just to explain it could be either a [d] or a [dzh] (only in Brazil)

If you are used to Brazilian songs, you'll notice a tendency to open the final "a", that's why you may feel a difference. Maybe in some areas of Brazil it is indeed an open "a" but in general I hear it as a closed one. Ah, and I've listened to Portuguese singers opening it too. But in Brazil it happens more often.


----------



## avok

Hi Ronan

The Brazilian "a" is a kind of "*schwa*" like in German "ich hab*e*" or English "Chin*a".* But the European Portuguese "a" in "dia" is not schwa but an "a" closer to "æ" sound. This sound is found in Azerbaijani too.

In European Portuguese the word "mas" is pronounced almost like "mash" in English. Esp. in Irish/Scottish/Northern English whereas the Brazilian "mas" is almost like "*mus*t" in Eglish.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Here goes my recording with the words "dia" and "mas".


----------



## avok

Is that your voice? You dont have "dj" but "d"  

Look I have found the symbol of the European Portuguese "a" in "dia" and "mas" : *ɐ*

Bye


----------



## Desastre

> In European Portuguese the word "mas" is pronounced almost like "mash" in English. Esp. in Irish/Scottish/Northern English whereas the Brazilian "mas" is almost like "*mus*t" in Eglish.


Here's an interesting story that has something to do with the subject, from Wikipedia:

_Entre os europeus, o topônimo foi primeiramente registrado pelos portugueses, possivelmente a partir do árabe *samatrâ*. Documentos do período de expansão portuguesa na Ásia atestam as formas "Camatarra","Samotra" e "Çamatra" (corrente no século XVI), até fixar-se na grafia atual "*Samatra*". Os ingleses receberam o topônimo dos portugueses e passaram a grafá-lo como *Sumatra**, tentando reproduzir a pronúncia portuguesa de "Samatra".*_

I'm not sure how well you can read Portuguese, so, in a nutshell, the point I'm trying to make here is that English speakers have found the *u* sound in Sumatra the closest thing to European Portuguese *a*, at least in that word, apparently.

I'm very interested in this thread as I'm not much of a phonetics buff and I'm sure there are a lot of things about the European Portuguese pronunciation I've yet to discover.


----------



## MOC

Desastre said:


> I'm not sure how well you can read Portuguese, so, in a nutshell, the point I'm trying to make here is that English speakers have found the *u* sound in Sumatra the closest thing to European Portuguese *a*, at least in that word, apparently.


 
Eu concordo com isto. O "â" português é semelhante a esse "u" inglês. Não vejo a semelhança fonética que avok está a falar até porque conheço o outro som, e se ouvisse um português usá-lo para o nosso "â" ia achar que era um estrangeiro (provavelmente de leste) a aprender a variante europeia do português.

A única diferença entre o "â" brasileiro e o português para mim é o facto de o brasileiro ser ligeiramente mais aberto. Aliás, no Porto, por exemplo, esses "â" finais até são bastante abertos.


----------



## ronanpoirier

avok said:
			
		

> Is that your voice? You dont have "dj" but "d"


Oh, I usually pronounce it more like a palatized d (like Czech d' or Hungarian gy) than a [dzh]. That's why it sounds a little bit more like a [d].


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Eu concordo com isto. O "â" português é semelhante a esse "u" inglês. Não vejo a semelhança fonética que avok está a falar até porque conheço o outro som, e se ouvisse um português usá-lo para o nosso "â" ia achar que era um estrangeiro (provavelmente de leste) a aprender a variante europeia do português.
> 
> A única diferença entre o "â" brasileiro e o português para mim é o facto de o brasileiro ser ligeiramente mais aberto. Aliás, no Porto, por exemplo, esses "â" finais até são bastante abertos.



O "a" final e pretônico português realmente está mais próximo desse som do "u" do inglês em certas palavras [*ʌ*]. Já o "a" final brasileiro é mais parecido com o som das terminações "er" do inglês em alguns dialetos [*ɜ*]. No entanto o "a" nasal português é ligeiramente mais aberto que o brasileiro. Na palavra "comunicação" fica clara essa diferença para mim.

[komunikaˈs*ɜ*̃ũ] Brasileiro
[kumunik*ʌ*'sɐũ] Português

* Avok*, lembre-se de que esses sons são alofones e variam muito tanto no Brasil como em Portugal, assim como acontece no inglês com "boy" e "toy" (varia muito).

*não consigo colocar o til em cima das vogais [ɐ] e [*ɜ*].



ronanpoirier said:


> Here goes my recording with the words "dia" and "mas".



Are you portuguese, Ronan? 
-
-
-
Just kidding...


----------



## MOC

Aquele "mas" nunca poderia ser português. Não é chiado. 

A nível das vogais, realmente, a diferença não é muita.


----------



## Outsider

In this old thread there's a link to a song, Avok. The singers are Spaniards who sing in a kind of Portuguese dialect from across the border. If anything, I would say that they do pronounce the unstressed "a" as an [æ] (pay attention to the word "bruxa").

Still, I think I can see where Avok is coming from. It is true that the EP "â" sound is more close than the Brazilian sound (at least in some Brazilian dialects), which can make it sound more like an "e", though it's still a central vowel. And some singers close it even more, but only when singing.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> In this old thread there's a link to a song, Avok. The singers are Spaniards who sing in a kind of Portuguese dialect from across the border. If anything, I would say that they do pronounce the unstressed "a" as an [æ] (pay attention to the word "bruxa").


 
I didn't notice that topic yet, but I was expecting something like that actually. It sounds a little like the dialects from the portuguese side of the border as well, near southern Beira-Baixa and the region to the northeast of Portalegre, although it is hard to tell in a song.

Also I'm not sure if this happens everywhere in the regions I mentioned, just the ones I've been too.

One thing I found funny while listening to that song, is that the final "a" in those words, like "bruxa" for example, sound a LOT like what you would hear in Caxinas  . Actually, after listening to it again I would say the whole way of saying "bruxa" sounds a lot like it. 

I also noticed the mirandês "lh" there. 

Although most of the accent sounds mostly like a southern accent (to me at least) it's amazing how dialects evolving in completely different regions end up having similar characteristics.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Still, I think I can see where Avok is coming from. It is true that the EP "â" sound is more close than the Brazilian sound (at least in some Brazilian dialects), which can make it sound more like an "e", though it's still a central vowel. And some singers close it even more, but only when singing.



Curiosamente nas canções brasileiras, o "a" fechado é banido de vez e na minha opinião soa melhor o "a" aberto em canções, dá mais sonoridade. No canto, até mesmo algumas vogais finais que eram reduzidas (e, o) deixam de ser para dar ênfase...


----------



## Slavista

Yes, the European variant of -a in final position is elicited as -ae such as in the English word (mat, cat, bat).


----------



## Outsider

Slavista said:


> Yes, the European variant of -a in final position is elicited as -ae such as in the English word (mat, cat, bat).


That's not what the linguists I have read say. The IPA sound [æ] is absent from standard Portuguese (both European and Brazilian). Perhaps in some dialect you can find it.

It's a rather Germanic sound. We have a lot of trouble getting it right. You can see that from how many Portuguese speakers will say, for instance, "epple" for "apple", or "MecDonalds" for "MacDonalds".


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> That's not what the linguists I have read say. The IPA sound [æ] is absent from standard Portuguese (both European and Brazilian). Perhaps in some dialect you can find it.
> 
> It's a rather Germanic sound. We have a lot of trouble getting it right. You can see that from how many Portuguese speakers will say, for instance, "epple" for "apple", or "MecDonalds" for "MacDonalds".


 
As I already said, it is not exactly an æ sound but a very flat "a sound" closer to æ rather than the "o" sound as in "not" in American English. When I first heard a Portuguese deputy pronounced the word "mas" I was shocked because he almost said "mæsh" whereas Brazilians pronounce it as "mais" with a clear "a" 

That's why in Portuguese portuguese Falamos and Falámos are two different sentences (I speak, I spoke) one with this "a" sound closer to "ae", the other one (á) is the "a" sound found in Brazilian language.

Portuguese people should pronounce "apple" etc with the "a" sound in "mas", then they will sound more British


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> As I already said, it is not exactly an æ sound but a very flat "a sound" closer to æ rather than the "o" sound as in "not" in American English.


The American "o" in "not" [ɒ] is an entirely different sound from any Portuguese "a".



avok said:


> When I first heard a Portuguese deputy pronounced the word "mas" I was shocked because he almost said "mæsh" whereas Brazilians pronounce it as "mais" with a clear "a"


In Portugal, that "a" is close. It's pronounced "mâx" [mɐʃ]. But this is a central vowel, not a front vowel. (Maybe that's what you meant by "flat"...)



avok said:


> Portuguese people should pronounce "apple" etc with the "a" sound in "mas", then they will sound more British


I don't agree with that at all.


----------



## ramonflores

Esta mesma cantiga, um tanto variada canta-se na Galiza. Assim por exemplo a versão que cantam as Leilia[1]  é:

Eu chorei chorei
O domingo à tarde
Que venha Lourenço
Que diga a verdade​ Que diga a verdade
Peró com cautela
Tua nai(mãe) é meiga
Tenho medo dela​ Tenho medo dela
E ela non(não) me come
Túa nai é meiga
Teu pai e mal home​ 
Na Galiza _meiga_ conserva o significado de bruxa, ainda que também se usa no sentido de amorosa. Mas há outra versão mais antiga que diz:

Muito eu chorei o domingo à tarde.
Que venha Lourenço, que diga a verdade.
Que diga a verdade, peró com cautela:
Tua nai é bruxa, tenho medo dela. 
Tenho medo dela porque ela me come;
tua nai é bruxa, teu pai lobisomem.
​Para uma interpretação desta cantiga veja-se em [2]

​​A versão que cantam Acetre é muito bela, mas um tanto obscura, o que eu percebo é:​
A entrar de Elves (Elvas?) achei um ....
com letres que dizim viva a nossa rue.
Muito chorei eu domingo à tarde
Equi está o meu lenço que diga a vardade
Que diga a vardade mas haja (cautele?,)
Tua mãe é bruxe, tenho medo dele

Ainda não posso incluir ligações nas minhas mensagens, pelo que têm que ir um tanto agachadas
 
[1] www dot leilia dot net
[2] www dot adigal dot org dot ar/dic99.htm#9
​


----------



## Outsider

Avok:

Agora que consigo escrever símbolos fonéticos, vou tentar dar uma resposta mais completa à sua dúvida.

Estive a ouvir gravações dos sons do alfabeto fonético em vários sítios da Internet (o artigo da Wikipedia sobre o alfabeto fonético internacional indica vários). O mesmo símbolo nem sempre soa da mesma forma em gravações distintas. Mas, de um modo geral, eu diria que o "a" átono brasileiro (como o segundo "a" da palavra "cada") corresponde razoavelmente bem ao som [ɐ]. Para quem não tem este som ou um parecido na sua língua, é capaz de não soar muito diferente de um [a] (ou [ä], centralizado).

O "a" átono português, em minha opinião e por aquilo que já li, é um pouco diferente; mais fechado. Não é fácil encontrar o símbolo exacto para ele, mas a minha aposta ia para o [ɜ]. Na verdade, de acordo com a tabela de vogais reproduzida aqui, é _quase_ uma vogal central média [ə], e alguns autores até usam este símbolo para ele. Mas em fonologia portuguesa o mais habitual é usar "/ɐ/", independentemente do dialecto. Seja como for, a diferença é mínima, e não fonémica. 

Foi sem dúvida este som que confundiu com um [æ]. Para quem não o tem na sua língua, ou a um semelhante, compreendo que soe parecido com um [ɛ] ou com um [æ], visto que têm uma altura muito semelhante, se não igual. Até a mim um "â" me soa às vezes como um "é", quando ouço falar pessoas com um sotaque um pouco diferente do meu, ou em canções. Mas garanto-lhe que não se trata de nenhuma dessas vogais (excluindo eventualmente sotaques mais raros, como o dos Acetre).


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> The American "o" in "not" [ɒ] is an entirely different sound from any Portuguese "a".
> 
> *American "o" in "not" is [a:], not [ɒ]. [ɒ] is British.*
> 
> I don't agree with that at all.
> 
> *At all ? Well it depends on the English accent the Portuguese want to adopt. A Northern Irish "apple" is much closer to aepple/apple than it is to epple.*


 




Outsider said:


> Avok:
> 
> *Sim?*
> 
> Estive a ouvir gravações dos sons do alfabeto fonético em vários sítios da Internet (o artigo da Wikipedia sobre o alfabeto fonético internacional indica vários). O mesmo símbolo nem sempre soa da mesma forma em gravações distintas. Mas, de um modo geral, eu diria que o "a" átono brasileiro (como o segundo "a" da palavra "cada") corresponde razoavelmente bem ao som [ɐ].
> 
> *Pra mim, corresponde ao som [ə] como em ingles Canada (kăn'ə-də)*
> 
> O "a" átono português ... Mas em fonologia portuguesa o mais habitual é usar "/ɐ/".
> 
> 
> 
> Até a mim um "â" me soa às vezes como um "é", quando ouço falar pessoas com um sotaque um pouco diferente do meu, ou em canções.
> 
> Fado cançoes, né?


 


avok said:


> That's why in Portuguese portuguese Falamos and Falámos are two different sentences (I speak, I spoke)
> 
> *Sorry, it should be "we speak, we spoke". I really wonder if brazilians can tell the difference betweeen "a" in Falamos and á in Falámos in European Portuguese*


----------



## Outsider

ramonflores said:


> Esta mesma cantiga, um tanto variada canta-se na Galiza.


Muito obrigado pela informação! 



ramonflores said:


> A versão que cantam Acetre é muito bela, mas um tanto obscura [...]​


O Ronanpoirier encontrou a letra. 

Sim, é um sotaque bastante obscuro. Mas até cai bem, numa canção sobre bruxas e lobisomens.


----------



## MOC

Yes they would see the difference. Just like portuguese people see the difference between the "a"'s in the way most brazilian accents pronounce falamos. In the european-portuguese pronounciation of Falámos the first 'a' is similar to the brazilian pronounciation of the second "a" and the second EP "a" is similar to BP's first "a".


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> Pra mim, corresponde ao som [ə] como em ingles Canada (kăn'ə-də).


Vejo que já sabe tudo. Então, adeusinho.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Avok said:
			
		

> *Sorry, it should be "we speak, we spoke". I really wonder if brazilians can tell the difference betweeen "a" in Falamos and á in Falámos in European Portuguese*


*

*Yes, we can. In the present form, it is a closed a and in the past form it is an open a. What's the mystery?


By the way, last month I guess I was at the mall and I saw a poster of a movie and over the movie's name there was an IPA transcription of it and the unstressed a was marked as a schwa. I guess the word was "memória" but I'm not sure... I remember an open o though.*
*


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> Vejo que já sabe tudo. Então, adeusinho.


 
Nao Outsider nao sei tudo. 



> Yes, we can. In the present form, it is a closed a and in the past form it is an open a. What's the mystery?


 
It may be a mystery for a Brazilian who does not visit Wordreference Forums and cannot speak any other language but Brazilian Portuguese.


----------



## ronanpoirier

They would certainly notice there's something different. They may not know that the pronunciation with an open a is for past form and the closed one for present form, but they would certainly notice something different. It's the same case of "oxigênio" and "oxigénio". They can tell the difference between the two forms.


----------



## avok

Hmmm Ok...


----------

